# This weekends forecast for NC



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/6633390/

All rain up to maybe 10 inches. Quite a vague forecast as of now. Wish snow for us!! payup


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Banksy, I PM'ed you the other day, and you responded to call Ray. I do not know who Ray is. I just would like to stay in touch with some NC plowguys,who actually do the work, and see what's up. I am not looking to sub. Big storm coming to the mountains, I hope they are correct. I hope you get a bunch to. Bill


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok sorry. I thought you wanted to sub. Hopefully we get something to push.


----------

